# Best Detailing tip you have been given



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

What has it been and what difference has it made?

I ask as it may help newbie's like me for guidance and intrested to know more about the Art of Detailing

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

don't rush anything, as it will effect the overall result


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Buy Snowfoam :thumb:


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

Rinse bucket is godlike


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

dont eat the wax lol


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Gotta agree with Charlie, TBM and get a decent Mitt...


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

dont buy cheap equipment.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't use alot of SRP, now it seems to work!!!


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Some great tips already and Like the "don't eat wax" I was almost there with poorboys wheel sealent a few weeks ago


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

A little goes a long way.

I used to fire on products in thick layers, used far too much shampoo in bucket and cleaned alloys with neat smartwheels.

A little most definitely goes a long way.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> Don't use alot of SRP, now it seems to work!!!


yep, that ties in with another good tip - with most products a little goes a long way so use sparingly


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

using microfibres to dry the car with instead of leathers, also megs last touch which i have found to be exellent all round product because of its versatility


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> A little goes a long way.
> 
> I used to fire on products in thick layers, used far too much shampoo in bucket and cleaned alloys with neat smartwheels.
> 
> A little most definitely goes a long way.


I wish I was told this a while back as i did the same. talked to a good mate who's a member on here and he told me what I was doing wrong. way too much wax for example


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Use as little as possible but as much as necessary :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Wonderwheels on stainless steel exhausts. Works 'wonders'!


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

msb said:


> using microfibres to dry the car with instead of leathers,


May I ask why, I still use AG Auqa Dry thing but have just bought from CYC a large microfiber cloth


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

msb said:


> using microfibres to dry the car with instead of leathers, also megs last touch which i have found to be exellent all round product because of its versatility


Yep, LT is one of my favs, smells nice too!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

remal said:


> May I ask why, I still use AG Auqa Dry thing but have just bought from CYC a large microfiber cloth


i use the uber drying towels, much nicer on the paint work than a chammy imo and alot easier to maintain.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Use a drying towel not a chamois. 

I reckon that's the one thing that although never caused me any problems before, a drying towel is just so much better.


----------



## jdoria (Sep 18, 2007)

Use surgical towels on glass.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum no rinse.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

"Its all in the prep" ... that's what got me into machine polishing, and the rest, as they say, is history


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

This year's has been Optimum No Rinse and "awareness" of washing techniques


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Got to be spend plenty of time on the prep work.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Dont be a hero , not everything will come out.
Go for 100% and let go at 99 if you have to.


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

#1 detailing tip involved joining this forum!! 

But single best product tip has to be using AG Aqua Wax as a "top up wax"


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

use a scrap panel first!


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

FMC said:


> But single best product tip has to be using AG Aqua Dry as a "top up wax"


????

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/221871/autoglym_aquadry.html

I have and use this but no wax?

do you mean Aqua Wax ?

if so i found it very good also:thumb:


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

remal said:


> ????
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/221871/autoglym_aquadry.html
> 
> ...


Aqua Wax was indeed what i meant!!

Ironically, AG Aqua Dry, which is their synthetic chamois, which is one of the worst products i've ever used!! :lol:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't go overboard buying products there is only so much you can use!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> Don't go overboard buying products there is only so much you can use!


Ban him!!


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Ban him!!


Best tip so far :lol:resistance is futile


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

PootleFlump said:


> Don't go overboard buying products there is only so much you can use!


No one gave me that advice on here! :wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> No one gave me that advice on here! :wall:


quite the opposite in fact


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

that this forum robs your wallet.... thanks you lot :lol:


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't offer to detail if all you do is clean. 

It rankled but he was right, I'm working on it.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Check which product you are about to apply before applying it. Especially if you are in a hurry.

I used wheel cleaner instead of Aquawax on the bonnet


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

Find something you like , and use it often - wise words indeed. We all tend to look for new and better products instead of getting the best out of the ones we have!

My particular favourite - "Detailing is art, not science" , in amongst all the calls for scientific research to prove anything and everything, we sometimes forget what its all about.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Keeping fish is predominately about keeping water. The fish look after themselves :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Dont be a hero , not everything will come out.
> Go for 100% and let go at 99 if you have to.


Told nearly the same and it was the best advise given.

Also to work slowly, more so with a Rotary....was told before by Gordon (Caledonia) and being new to the rotary and nieve didnt pay much attention (sorry Gordon ). But had it hammered into me by Glyn and made a massive difference to the way i used the rotary and the type of control.

Also to get a decent paint depth reader !


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

2 bucket wash method....
was so impressed i got 2 of these 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/sonus-professional-bucket/prod_407.html
and 4 of these
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/sonus-sheepskin-wash-mitt/prod_32.html


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Optimum No Rinse
Grout Sponges


----------



## CRAGGLE (Dec 30, 2009)

no sponges ;o) especially when gritters are out


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

The best tip I've had is learn how to get the best from a product and to understand the difference between a product not working as well as I'd like and as is more often the case me not working the product as well as I should.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

one of the best specific tips I have had is open rinse hosing the car down before drying, it makes so much difference.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Eddy said:


> one of the best specific tips I have had is open rinse hosing the car down before drying, it makes so much difference.


+1

Also Megs APC and LT in bulk is a must.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Honest opinion or merely advertising? Commercialism brings with it concerns of honesty and true representation. In other words, it’s difficult to know what is true when someone is motivated by income, i.e. directly targeted at product sales, more so than an unbiased opinion


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

read the instructions FIRST, and if you dont undestand them ASK!!

also I just have to drop this old un in, dont eat yellow snow!!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

best advice given to anyone including myself is to read the guides to polishing by dave kg before using any machines.


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

The single most useful advice I've been given is don't be afraid to ask for advice. There is always someone out there who can help you! :thumb:

I also have to agree with the open hose method for the final rinse.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

one of the best tips when i was learning the rotary was "keep the heat down when polishing plastic bumpers etc" - invaluable imo.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

When buying a wax, search for performance reports (durability, ease of application, etc), don´t follow strict rules like, (sealants are more durable than waxes, waxes are less durable than sealants, my wax has 74% canauba in it, so it´s better than the others, Sealants look worse than waxes, expensive waxes are better). 
Each Wax/sealant is manufactured independently, nowadays we have sealants that outlast a wax in terms of looks and durability, and also the reverse. 

Another good tip that i´ve learn here on the forum is, when polishing always start with the least abrasive compound and and least abrasive pad.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

james b said:


> dont eat the wax lol


aww 

Some stuff just smells too good!!
:lol:

Seriously thou, lot of great tips, thanks! :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Over the five decades I've been involved with detailing the materials and production methods that are used have changed; we need to adapt our product usage and application methodologies to change with them. 

Although the methodologies are new to some most have been around for longer than I care to remember (standard abrasives were replaced with diminishing micro milled abrasives (now the ‘latest abrasives are just like the standard abrasives i.e. non-diminishing abrasives that require pressure as opposed to friction to work) wool pads (mops) were replaced with reticulated foam, now we are using a hybrid, foamed wool, detailer’s clay has been around for twenty years, yet for some, just like micro fibre and nanotechnology coatings its ‘new technology’.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Best detailing tip I have been given is to 'Have a look at the detailing world site'


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

The best info I've picked up on here is don't fall into the trap that expensive products (especially wax and other LSP's) are the solution to a good finish. The best finish comes from polishing, especially via a machine :buffer:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

chisai said:


> Best detailing tip I have been given is to 'Have a look at the detailing world site'


got to agree with that :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

chisai said:


> Best detailing tip I have been given is to 'Have a look at the detailing world site'


+1

Biggest and best tip was to lose that sponge!!!


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't use a rotary car wash at the petrol station...and don't use a "hand car wash only £4"...


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry if this has been done - but getting the pressure washer was the best - I just couldn't believe how easy it was to get the alloys and arches clean...

Odd thing is the advise cam from a neighbour who continues to use a sponge and chamois - badly....


----------



## GeeTeeEye (Oct 29, 2009)

Relax.


----------



## RyanM (Mar 3, 2010)

apply any trim/rubber dressings whilst your polish/wax is curing.

I used to double my workload by removing any overspray.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

some great advice been given keep it up, 1 thing i have learnt is preparation is key and enjoy it 

Mike


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Take your time and do it right, rather than rush it and cause yourself a whole load more problems.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

msb said:


> using microfibres to dry the car with instead of leathers, also megs last touch which i have found to be exellent all round product because of its versatility


I vouch for the megs last touch, most amazing stuff. I use sonus drying towels to dry the truck and use last touch at the same time, the finish is god like :doublesho


----------



## chris3125 (Apr 6, 2009)

RyanM said:


> apply any trim/rubber dressings whilst your polish/wax is curing.
> 
> I used to double my workload by removing any overspray.


I just heard this tip and thought the same thing, great one "D


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Last touch as a drying aide is amazing


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Megs LT is a MUST 

Go soft before hard with everything .. ie. normal shampoo on alloys, then friendly specific cleaners, then more acidic cleaners, then Tardis if absolutely necessary! Same with pads and polish etc :buffer:

Claying is the nuts :doublesho

Expensive doesn't mean the best 

Search the forum for advice before starting a new process, use the Search or post a question :thumb:

Regards, Ian


----------



## seantomtom (Mar 17, 2010)

The best advice i had came from daves write up,Machine Polishing By Dual Action Polisher.i dont think i could have got the results i did if i had not read this.being a newbe it told me everything i needed to get started
cheers dave


----------

